# lost eth0 with kernel upgrade

## DewmSolo

Hi everyone.

I just passed from 2.6.14-r5 to 2.6.15-r1.

Compilation and configuration went fine...system boots up fine too....except for when it comes to setting my networking...

When it tries to get an ip from the DHCP I get the message

```
eth0 does not exist
```

I searched on here in the forums, but I didn't find much.

Can someone help?

----------

## asiB4

What is the output of lspci and/or ifconfig?

----------

## burtoncarl

I am having the same problem, AMD64(x86_64).

My ifconfig only shows the loopback

----------

## baitken

You most likely forgot to compile support for your network card into your kernel.  Run lspci and see what type of NIC you have then enable it in the kernel, recompile and reboot.

----------

## Decibels

Few details to help you on the forums:

1) List some details as to what driver/module your using. Your eth0 isn't working is not much help to anyone trying to help you.

It is good you mentioned your using DHCP, but without other info, it isn't anything to go on.

What driver/module are you using (kernel version also)

What is the output of lsmod? Is it showing your driver/module loaded?

If you don't know what driver/module your using. Results from lspci command like asiB4 mentions can help others tell you what module.

Did you see any errors at bootup? It can still bootup even though you get errors.

Is the driver compiled into the kernel or is it compiled as a loadable module?

2) When you say you passed to another kernel, did you use genkernel or manually configure and compile yourself? Mentioning the

kernel is good though. I have a friend that just changed to the 2.6.15 gentoo kernel and had to go back to using the sk98lin ethernet module.

But with same MB I was able to use the skge and same kernel.

3) Did you do any other updates that might have caused this? Like emerge system or world?

Have you checked your /etc/conf.d/net config file to see if it is setup correctly?

4) Gentoo forums search sucks. Use google and just put gentoo in front of your search. Works a lot better.

I'm not saying you have to scrap together every piece of info  you can think of to post. But not providing details leads to a bunch of banter

back and forth and getting no where.  I'm not picking on you, just seeing too many people posting without giving a few details about the case.

----------

## asiB4

yup...ensure dhcpcd is running at the default run level, your /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/conf.d/net is setup correctly and you have the correct features and drivers compiled in the kernel, and you have initiated eth0 at the default runlevel as well (rc-update add net.eth0 default). If you are not able to lspci...need to emerge pciutils. Good Luck!   :Smile: 

----------

## DewmSolo

 *asiB4 wrote:*   

> What is the output of lspci and/or ifconfig?

 

lspci returns:

```

04:04.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0c)

```

So I compiled the Intel PRO/100+ Support in the kernel

Could be the wrong driver though....

Remember my nic worked and still does when I boot with my 2.6.14-r5 kernel.....so is there a way for me to find out which driver/module it uses for this nic???

lsmod on 2.6.14-r5 returns:

```

Module                                   Used By

usbhid

ohci_hcd

ehci_hcd

parport_pc                             parport

parport

floppy

pcspkr

e100

mii                                        e100

aic7xxx

scsi_transport_spi                  aic7xxx

uhci_hcd

rtc

usbcore                                 usbhid,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

```

lsmod on 2.6.15-r1 returns nothing....the list is empty....something wrong here

I did run an emerge world lately ...but I was still using my old kernel...and that one still works...just the new kernel that doesn't work. My runlevels shouldn't have changed either ...and my conf files should remain the same shouldn't they?

I just booted again with this new kernel and I found an error:

```
ERROR: Problem starting needed services "netmount" was not started
```

----------

## Decibels

 *DewmSolo wrote:*   

> So I compiled the Intel PRO/100+ Support in the kernel

 

That seems to indicate that you compiled it 'in' the kernel, verses as a 'module'. If you didn't compile it as a module you won't see it

in lsmod ouput.  

It looks like the 'e100' showing in your (2.6.14 ) lsmod output is it.  

I'm don't have access to my linux box right now to do a kernel search on names and such. But:

According to my google search you need the eepro100  driver for you nic card. 

This pages http://www.intel.com/support/network/sb/cs-006103.htm though leads me to believe that the eepro100 shows up

in lsmod as the e100 . 

Sorry not much help right now.

----------

## DewmSolo

Not much help??? 

Well I still want to thank you very much....apparently you got it right. My kernel is recompiling right now.

I added eepro100...that's the only thing I changed

i just enter my make && make modules_install and looked at the output.....and there it was it checking for dependencies or something like that and I saw eepro100.o and guess what e100.o . They were being merged in the new kernel.

It is still getting object files at the moment, so I'm gonna go do something else for a little while and come back to check on it.

I'll post ASAP what comes out of this compilation.

Thanks to you.

----------

## Decibels

Cool!! Being on a windows only box at work, wasn't sure how much help I would be.  :Smile: 

Hope that fixes it for you. Be sure to put [solved] in the subject line if works for you.

Cheers

*Later (12:58pm):  *Quote:*   

> I'll post ASAP what comes out of this compilation. 

 

Boy, your kernel must be a doozy, still compiling.   :Shocked: 

----------

## burtoncarl

A little background, I'm not a complete linux newbie, had it running for 2 years(Redhat => SuSE => Gentoo).

But I always seem to have problems with new gentoo installation when booting for the first time.  Here is all the info I have at the moment.

/var/log/dmesg

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb)

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.3 20041125 (Gentoo 3.4.3-r1, ssp-3.4.3-0, pie-8.7.7)) #7 SMP Sat Jan 29 18:43:48 EST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fee0000 - 000000003fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fee3000 - 000000003fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f7800

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fee3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fee30c0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fee9a40

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fee9b80

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fee9980

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003fee0000

Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fee0000

On node 0 totalpages: 256776

  DMA zone: 2540 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 254236 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3ff00000:a0100000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 110000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2009.293 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1025320k/1047424k available (3196k kernel code, 21716k reserved, 1459k data, 244k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4022.83 BogoMIPS (lpj=8045666)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.558 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 *4 5 7 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fdd00000-fddfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: fd800000-fd8fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd700000-fd7fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: fda00000-fdafffff

  PREFETCH window: fd900000-fd9fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fdf00000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xB1 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=400.00 Mhz, System=300.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon [b 

kobject_register failed for radeonfb (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff8023dc7c>{kobject_register+59} <ffffffff802c5fea>{bus_add_driver+88}

       <ffffffff80247e18>{__pci_register_driver+143} <ffffffff8064b0e5>{radeonfb_old_init+311}

       <ffffffff8010d218>{init+468} <ffffffff801107ca>{child_rip+8}

       <ffffffff80273d70>{acpi_ds_init_one_object+0} <ffffffff8010d044>{init+0}

       <ffffffff801107c2>{child_rip+0} 

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (26 C)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Software Watchdog Timer: 0.07 initialized. soft_noboot=0 soft_margin=60 sec (nowayout= 0)

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 6.1.16-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.

pcnet32.c:v1.31c 01.Nov.2005 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.4.14-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SONY DVD RW DW-Q30A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: WDC WD400BB-00JHC0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xB9 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xD400 irq 185

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xD408 irq 185

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7f01 84:4023 85:7469 86:3c01 87:4023 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1600JS-00M  Rev: 10.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xC1 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xE800 irq 193

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xE808 irq 193

ata3: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_nv

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.04

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xC9 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 201, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

GSI 20 sharing vector 0xD1 and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 209, io mem 0xfe02a000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usb 2-6: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-6

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-6

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 15:45:36 Jan 29 2005

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

TCP highspeed registered

TCP htcp registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.50.4)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x8 (1350 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xc, vid 0x6

ACPI wakeup devices: 

HUB0 XVR0 XVR1 XVR2 XVR3 USB0 USB2 MMAC MMCI UAR1 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

Adding 1510100k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1510100k

```

lcpci output(liveCD)

```

0000:00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0050 (rev a3)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

0000:00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

0000:00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B62 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X600(RV380)

```

lsmod output(liveCD)

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  212928  10 

parport_pc             30824  0 

parport                27788  1 parport_pc

floppy                 52824  0 

pcspkr                  4056  0 

forcedeth              16128  0 

dm_mod                 39264  0 

ata_piix                7812  0 

ahci                    9348  0 

sata_qstor              8068  0 

sata_vsc                6788  0 

sata_uli                6144  0 

sata_sis                5888  0 

sata_sx4               11396  0 

sata_nv                 7556  1 

sata_via                7172  0 

sata_svw                6404  0 

sata_sil                7940  0 

sata_promise            9092  0 

libata                 30856  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   19080  0 

ohci1394               27596  0 

ieee1394               63096  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              11392  0 

ohci_hcd               17156  0 

uhci_hcd               26528  0 

usb_storage            55616  0 

usbhid                 27680  0 

ehci_hcd               25864  0 

usbcore                86008  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

still getting

```

* Starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0

*     Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

*     dhcp

*       eth0 does not exist

* Error:  Problem starting needed services.

             "netmount" was not started.

```

Not sure what I need to do now.

Any help would be appreciated...

----------

## Decibels

```
* Starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0

*     Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

*     dhcp

*       eth0 does not exist

* Error:  Problem starting needed services.

             "netmount" was not started. 
```

I assume your using the forcedeth module for your ethernet. From the first part it looks like you haven't setup 

/etc/conf.d/net for your ethernet controller. Do you have it set for 'dhcp'?

Also, what baselayout version are you using?

Also, I see e100 in dmesg, but 

```
Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
```

from what I can tell uses forcedeth.

----------

## burtoncarl

yes the gentoo livecd loads the forcedeth, I'm not sure which option that is in the kernel config though.

I have emerged DHCP and was going to use that until I got around to setting up the IPs like I wanted.

I think if I could get it to use the forcedeth mod I would be alright...

And here's a silly question, where would I look to find out what baselayout I am using?

----------

## cartpullerjack

From your lspci:

```

0000:00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

```

and lsmod output:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  212928  10 

parport_pc             30824  0 

parport                27788  1 parport_pc

floppy                 52824  0 

pcspkr                  4056  0 

forcedeth              16128  0 

dm_mod                 39264  0 

ata_piix                7812  0 

ahci                    9348  0 

sata_qstor              8068  0 

sata_vsc                6788  0 

sata_uli                6144  0 

sata_sis                5888  0 

sata_sx4               11396  0 

sata_nv                 7556  1 

sata_via                7172  0 

sata_svw                6404  0 

sata_sil                7940  0 

sata_promise            9092  0 

libata                 30856  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   19080  0 

ohci1394               27596  0 

ieee1394               63096  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              11392  0 

ohci_hcd               17156  0 

uhci_hcd               26528  0 

usb_storage            55616  0 

usbhid                 27680  0 

ehci_hcd               25864  0 

usbcore                86008  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

This is what I'm thinking:

You have an nvidia controller (onboard ethernet, right?).  For various nvidia hardware, the official driver is proprietary, and therefore not included in the kernel source tree.  You'll either have to emerge the driver using chroot on the livecd, or you'll have to download it from the nvidia website. I think you'll want the nforce driver.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html

EDIT:

I should have read the previous 2 posts.  Forcedeth, AFAIK, is also not included in the kernel source tree.  You should be able to install it my chroot'ing into your system from the livecd.

----------

## burtoncarl

cool, I've emerged nvidia-kernel, and am re-emerging gentoo-sources.  BTW correct assumption on the onboard ethernet.

Will post when I have results

----------

## burtoncarl

got it, once in menuconfig I selected the "nForce reverce engineered" driver under the network device drivers.

Solved for me, not sure about DewmSolo tho.

ThankX

----------

## Decibels

Forcedeth is in the kernel:

```
# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

```

It is one of my two ethernet controllers for my nforce board. It is in my gentoo-2.6.15-r1 kernel as

```
Under:

Device Drivers  ---> Network device support  --->  Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  ---> 

<M>   Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

So compile it as a module, add forcedeth to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file.

Then configure your /etc/conf.d/net for either dhcp or static ip,.......

Add net.eth0 to your default runlevel: rc-update add net.eth0 default

Note: /etc/init.d/net.eth0 is just a symlink to your /etc/init.d/net.lo file. 

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Jan 26 05:33 net.eth0 -> net.lo
```

So if you don't have it, just: ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0

to symlink it.

You should be able to follow the gentoo install docs once you know WHICH module to use and it is the forcedeth.

The hard part is probably configuring /etc/conf.d/net cause that file is a little hard to understand sometimes.

----------

## Decibels

 *burtoncarl wrote:*   

> got it, once in menuconfig I selected the "nForce reverce engineered" driver under the network device drivers.
> 
> Solved for me, not sure about DewmSolo tho.
> 
> ThankX

 

You figured it out while I was posting. Cool.

DewmSolo, I figure he got it, just didn't feel like reporting back or forgot.

----------

